# A NEWCOMER'S GUIDE TO STARTING OUT...



## pebbles

*A Newcomer\'s Guide To Starting Out...*

For those of you who are new to the forum or to hair care in general, DSD a/k/a Dontspeakdefeat,  has taken her time to create an excellent guide for starting a hair care regime. Have a look, and if you have any questions, feel free to ask those questions in the hair care tips and product discussion section of our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A Newcomer's Guide To Starting Out


----------

